# Oregon Tested WA SE III this Friday!!!



## McEngr (Feb 10, 2010)

For anyone interested, it looks like Oregon will finally hold a meeting for those that took the WA SE III back in October to see who passed.

http://www.oregon.gov/OSBEELS/docs/Committ...tice_201002.pdf


----------



## jtubbs (Feb 12, 2010)

McEngr said:


> For anyone interested, it looks like Oregon will finally hold a meeting for those that took the WA SE III back in October to see who passed.
> http://www.oregon.gov/OSBEELS/docs/Committ...tice_201002.pdf



Good luck!


----------



## McEngr (Feb 15, 2010)

jtubbs said:


> McEngr said:
> 
> 
> > For anyone interested, it looks like Oregon will finally hold a meeting for those that took the WA SE III back in October to see who passed.
> ...


President's Day... more waiting. :smileyballs:


----------

